

Qcard - A mobile app for brain injury survivors - qcard

Developed by an ABI survivor for ABI survivors.  Qcard is the ultimate life management app.  Never forget again!<p>learn more at www.Qcard.ca<p>Check it out and give us some feedback
======
wglb
Link at <http://www.qcard.ca/>.

------
qcard
great app!

